# Alexandra Resort -  Turks & Caicos



## malago (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got confirmed there from Interval  for March 14-21.   First time going.   Appreciate advise as to Restaurants, Things to do and Market to buy food.   Can i call ahead to advise room preference?    Many thanks


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 14, 2015)

Lots of good eating but I remember having a great time at the Conch Shack. It's picknick tables on a beach (pure Carribean casual) with friendly service with good eats and drinks. Great breakfast and lunch at the Green Bean. For date night get a reservation for Coco Bistro (make reservation now if you want one you won't get in if you wait)

I don't know Alexandria villa assignments/request info. I was working when there so wasn't on the beach/tourist area.  It sure looks nice. I have a request in for Alexandria for next year. Hope I'm as lucky as you.


----------



## irishween (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious - what size unit did you get?


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 18, 2015)

Also curious...what did you trade? and how long to get the trade thru II?  Im thinking for next year also.  

Thank you,

lee


----------



## malago (Feb 19, 2015)

*Turks & Caicos*

I placed a trade with Interval International with a 1BR Aruba Surf Club (Gold) week, back in October 2014.     I received a studio.     

I called the Alexandra Hotel yesterday and they advise that all the trade coming from Interval International receive an Ocean Front Room.   Hope the representative is correct.


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 20, 2015)

please keep up posted on the view    Enjoy   your  trip..


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 28, 2015)

If you have access to Interval getaways they often have the Alexandria available.  I was lucky enough a few years ago to trade into the Alex.  It is a great place.  My on,y concern these days is the threat of sale that has been discussed in great detail on TripAdvisor.  There is an excellent restaurant at the resort calls the Mango Reef,  I understand it is moving to a new location but I am uncertain of the date.


----------



## TravelMamma (Mar 22, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> please keep up posted on the view    Enjoy   your  trip..



It's true, the timeshare building is all oceanfront units.  We have bought 2 getaways from II and both times (2012&2014) the units were oceanfront.  This is a nice bonus, as not all resorts do this.  The resort is small, only 4 buildings, 1 of which is for timeshare only, the rest are condos owned year round and hotel rental accommodations.


----------



## malago (Mar 23, 2015)

*Alexandra Resort*

We just got back Saturday.   Stayed at the Alexandra Resort.   Yes, the timeshare trade is still the Chelsea Building (Ocean Front!)    Very nice resort and they keep the grounds spotless!   We did not rent a car because my husband was not too comfortable driving on the left hand side of the road.    But after we experience what they charge for Taxi fares i think we will rent a car next time.   For example:  taxis charge per person!   Sample of fees

Airport to Alexandra Hotel  $14 per person  (15 minutes)

Hotel to downtown Providenciale Supermarket $9 per person (less than 10 minutes drive)

Downtown Grace Bay Beach to hotel (3 minutes.... $6 per person)

Beautiful Beaches


----------

